# Best predator decoy



## hbbrownie (Dec 13, 2006)

hey fellas,
I was looking to buy a decoy, and was wondering if anybody has any luck with them and which type or brand theyre using. i am currently looking into the MOJO crtitter and the Predator Supreme decoys. if anyone has used these or another type of decoy and they work well please respond back. Thanks alot and good hunting. :beer:


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

The Predator Enticer is the best on the market. Small, *silent* and easy on batteries. It's the best one out there. The only problem this decoy has is the marketing. If the guy who makes them would get them out in front of the world, he'd sell a pile of them.


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

When I use a rabbit in distress call I have my feather flex fake rabbit. I use the coyote decoy also. That works very well in open area's. :sniper:


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

my decoy is a little less expensive... i just took four turkey feathers and tied them together in a bunch. i have them hanging with a piece of fishing line so i can just hang it from a branch or a stiff piece of grass. the wind provides all the movement you will need, and took about 5 minutes to make. if it gets lost, oh well, i can always make a new one...

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Ben VW (Dec 29, 2006)

Like Cya said, it does not have to be expenive to be effective. I use this stuffed Dog-Bear thing in which i hang by a string on a branch. 









Good luck-
Ben VW


----------



## hbbrownie (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks alot fellas. Those all sound like great ideas. I have heard of tyin some feathers together before, and since i have some pheasant wings lyin around that are for my bird dog maybe thats the way to go, or ill be creative like Ben VW and used a stuffed animal i know my little sister has plenty of those lying around! :lol: Thanks again guys, and good hunting! :sniper:


----------



## 19spud73 (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm glad someone is talking about movement. Predators rely on hearing, smell and sight. Now we can call into the wind, to avoid using scent coverups (which have mixed results at best), we can make e-caller's (which are great), but to really seal the deal.......we need visual stimulation to entice that dog to come in. If anyone is interested in finding a predator enticer, you can buy one at www.tail-wagger.com. Thanks for this information, I hope to see more posts on this subject.

:sniper:


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Bart, you say you have a featherflex coyote decoy? Where did you get it? I haven't seen one of them.


----------



## Chuck W. (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a FeatherFlex Rabbit, it has a timer 30 sec on 30 sec off. The thing shakes all over the place. The it makes a thumping sound you can hear if you are close when it turns on..

:lol: when it shakes it Kinda looks like a rabbit trying to pass a peach seed LOL :lol:

I got mine at Bass Pro..


----------

